# Невринома шейного отдела



## Varnava (15 Авг 2014)

Уважаемые врачи! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой немного "разьяснить" ситуацию. Предыстория: в 2010 году при мрт головного мозга, случайно, обнаружили объемное образование на уровне С2 позвонка, размером до 1.5 см. Было рекомендовано мрт с контрастом. Я в силу своей, наверное глупости, не стала заморачиваться и благополучно "забыла" об этом на 4 года. Примерно с февраля 2014 года у меня появились регулярные боли по утрам в шее, они с каждым днем становились сильнее, поэтому 18 июня 2014 я все же решила посмотреть, а что у меня там, в шее.
Результаты мрт подтвердили невриному. Не могу сказать, что на момент обследования меня сильно мучали боли (в течение дня шея перестает болеть), но вот легкое онемение подушечек двух пальцев на левой руке заставило меня быстро собраться и через неделю я уже была в Бурденко, где нейрохирург дал заключение о необходимости операции. А еще через неделю я получила квоту, дата госпитализации 9 октября. Врач сказал, что оперировать необходимо, так как опухоль достаточно крупная. Но вопрос в следующем заключается, с момента подтверждения опухоли (с 18 июня этого года) до настоящего дня прошло два месяца в ожидании операции, боли в шее по утрам, терпимо, в течение дня проходят, практически. А вот онемение стало немного пугать. Область онемения в левой руке увеличивается, появилась небольшая мышечная слабость. И я озадачилась, насколько критично для моего позвоночника ожидание, еще, не полных двух месяцев, до 9 октября. Я понимаю, что на 100% никто не может сказать, но примерно, по статистике случаев. Нахожусь в декретном отпуске, поэтому не могу сказать, что свободна в наличии денежных средств, мягко говоря. Но как говорится, когда "петух клюнет в одно место"...
В общем, вопрос по существу - критично ли для моего организма ожидание операции до начала октября? Понимаю, повторюсь, что никто на 100% не дает гарантий.


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2014)

Vera, здравствуйте!
Будет лучше, если Вы разместите в своей теме именно снимки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Varnava (15 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Vera, здравствуйте!
> Будет лучше, если Вы разместите в своей теме именно снимки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком
> 
> ...


К сожалению, весь пакет документов, в том числе и снимки остались дома, в Подмосковье. Заключение сфотографировала давно еще. А сама я нахожусь сейчас в ожидании операции, с ребенком, у родителей в Мордовии, где и проходила МРТ.


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2014)

*Varnava*, врачи ответят Вам при первой возможности. Просила смотреть Вашу тему нейрохирургов форума.


----------



## Varnava (15 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Varnava*, врачи ответят Вам при первой возможности.


Спасибо большое!


----------



## ВераН (15 Авг 2014)

*Varnava*, здравствуйте! Я не врач, просто поделюсь информацией.
Моя знакомая оперировалась в НИИ Бурденко. Ей тоже была назначена операция и пришлось ждать очереди  на госпитализацию. НО. Ей позвонили из Бурденко и предложили перенести госпитализацию на три недели раньше. Бывает, что очередь сдвигается в ту или иную сторону по разным причинам. Так что будьте готовы в любую минуту.
По поводу неврологических симптомов. Я лечилась в Новосибирском центре нейрохирургии. Со мной в палате лечилась женщина с опухолью на позвоночнике. Квоту ей дали и госпитализацию назначили через две недели после обращения. А неврологические симптомы у неё регрессировали сразу после операции (опухоль удалили полностью).
Удачи вам.


----------



## Varnava (15 Авг 2014)

ВераН написал(а):


> *Varnava*, здравствуйте! Я не врач, просто поделюсь информацией.
> Моя знакомая оперировалась в НИИ Бурденко. Ей тоже была назначена операция и пришлось ждать очереди  на госпитализацию. НО. Ей позвонили из Бурденко и предложили перенести госпитализацию на три недели раньше. Бывает, что очередь сдвигается в ту или иную сторону по разным причинам. Так что будьте готовы в любую минуту.
> По поводу неврологических симптомов. Я лечилась в Новосибирском центре нейрохирургии. Со мной в палате лечилась женщина с опухолью на позвоночнике. Квоту ей дали и госпитализацию назначили через две недели после обращения. А неврологические симптомы у неё регрессировали сразу после операции (опухоль удалили полностью).
> Удачи Вам.


Спасибо, надеюсь так и будет  Очень хочется чувствовать все свои конечности.


----------



## vbl15 (15 Авг 2014)

Varnava написал(а):


> критично ли для моего организма ожидание операции до начала октября


Ваш организм ждал ее более 4-х лет. Что будет со 100% уверенностью никто не скажет, скорее всего ничего страшного, т.к. невринома обычно медленнорастущая опухоль. Совсем не факт, что за деньги Вас в НИИ Бурденко возьмут на операцию раньше, а делать надо у тех кто этим много занимается (опухоль на уровне С2 не так часто встречается). Я думаю лучше подождать.


----------



## Varnava (15 Авг 2014)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Ваш организм ждал ее более 4-х лет. Что будет со 100% уверенностью никто не скажет, скорее всего ничего страшного, т.к. невринома обычно медленнорастущая опухоль. Совсем не факт, что за деньги Вас в НИИ Бурденко возьмут на операцию раньше, а делать надо у тех кто этим много занимается (опухоль на уровне С2 не так часто встречается). Я думаю лучше подождать.


Спасибо за ответ!  Буду надеяться на лучшее


----------



## DNK (16 Авг 2014)

Полностью согласен с коллегой vbl15


----------



## Varnava (17 Авг 2014)

DNK написал(а):


> Полностью согласен с коллегой vbl15


 Спасибо за ответ!  С моей мнительностью (где только она раньше была...) мне уже стало казаться легкое онемение в других руке и ноге. Или начинает подключаться психосоматика))


----------

